# Personalized saddle pads?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

This is an example of the kind of border I would do. Though I have many other ideas for borders but cannot seem to find any pictures on the net that are even close to what I imagine in my head... grr... 
Well... at least it means I might be the only one with that sort of pad style in my head, which will make them unique lol.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd get one! Instead of making a bunch and seeing if anyone would buy them, maybe you can take custom orders! People can tell you what they have in mind, and then you make that for them. I bet people would be willing to pay extra for that!

I also love that you're taking into consideration the thickness. I too prefer the thicker ones for the sake of the horse.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sure I'd do that too!  I would probably make a few styles and then people would mix and match the looks and tell me what color they want. 

Ex: 3 different quilt finishing (like how big the squares are)
3 different ways of doing the border (and then you choose your color)
3 different thicknesses. (average (minimum thickness) thick, and extra thick if your horse has an old/sensitive back and you don't want to put 2 saddle pads and a gel. (I had to do that on 2 old school horses I'd ride at my old barn) a saddle pad, a fleece pad and a gel pad. 

hmmm, i might look into doing fleece pads too... with those nice fleece border... hmmm, would love one myself. (note to self: thaaank you mom for getting me a good quality sewing machine for my 16th birthday)

Regretfully I have no time to do any now, but i have 2 weeks of march break so I'll start then. ohhh I can't wait for march break! It's only 2 weeks away. :}


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Post pictures when you get some samples done!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a great machine too, that I paid $3K for just to do embroidery-but, won't do saddle pads.....they are too thick. ;-(

Good luck! It will not be easy unless you have a commercial machine, from my experience.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ya I know it will be tricky but i'll figure it out. Worse case if it doesn't work out then I'll move on to something else.  
Though my machine takes rather thick materiel. The other day i was sewing something and I was so scared my machine would die and not make it, but it handled it well. Worse case I won't do any quilting. Just the pad itself.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine just would NOT do monograms on a pad. And it sews thru leather. Oh well. Don't ride english anymore, so not a biggie with me. The onle machine I ever had that would sew horse stuff reliably was my grandmas antique singer. Only sewed straight, nothing fancy-not even reverse!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

ahh I understand! Ya the sewing machine I have now is a singer as well. A new version of course.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I was thinking about it, and although I don't think I would mind making a few saddle pads, most probably I would get fed up of making a lot of them to sell. So I thinking of something more simple... POlo wraps? The only thing worrying me is that there are a lot of people out there who sell homemade polo wraps or make them for themselves since they are so simple to do.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

And the there is the rest of us who wouldn't touch a sewing machine with a ten foot pole! I think there are a lot of people who like the stuff, but just don't know how to make it, and/or don't want to go through the effort of trying. So you'd still have a market.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha ya. I sometimes think the whole world is like me: The kind of person who does their Halloween costumes from scratch (no pattern), makes handmade gifts, sews... 
Anyhow, when I start sewing and selling things, I'll let you know.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

What a lot of people do that get personalized pads is get them thinner and then buy a more supportive pad to go under it. That's what I did whenever I bought one for one of my horses. I just wanted it for looks, so I bought a more durable pad to go under it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ahh I see. Hmm, that's a good idea. Do nice personalized saddle pads that just have a bit of padding (will simplify my life by x1000), that go over good saddle pads for decoration. 

Thanks Tennessee... )) I will try that.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I would buy one that is cheap in a heart beat. The problem is most are like $40, so I'd rather just buy a plain one for $15. Maybe if you could find a cheaper (but still quality pad) you could sell them cheaper but still make a profit.

I wonder if you buy, say 50 pads you could get a discount, like buying in bulk? May be something to look into.

A neat idea is that you could sell packages of say a saddle pad, half pad, and polos that are all color coordinated and personalized 

Let me know what you end up making, I am interested in a pad or 1/2 pad


----------

